# Stall bedding- how to keep dry and not smelly



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, My husband and I had concrete put into the stalls. When we had the dirt it was awful. I used straw on top of our clay soil and the urine would just soak in and I would have to shovel it out and then fill the holes.

I did a search and found this thread but it didn't really answer my questions
http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7332&p=92525&hilit=bedding#p92525

I have several problems/questions:
I have trouble keeping my straw from getting moldy
I'm having trouble keeping the stalls dry.
When I just keep adding straw it smells
Is there something I can use instead of straw or with straw?

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The problem with straw is that it does not absorb the wetness. I also put down wood shavings. One, it smells better, but it also absorbs the wetness. I can usually "turn" the bedding a couple times before I have to add or replace it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some Sweet PDZ works too. It is a stall deoderizer and wetness obsorbant. 

And yes I second the not using straw - hay or shavings will soak up the most.


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

you definitely need to put shavings/or saw dust under you straw / bedding. I pick throught the bedding , sweep up all the wet shavings and put most of the bedding back ,I have found baking soda on the concrete helps with the smell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have found baking soda on the concrete helps with the smell.


 I never thought of that...great idea.... :thumbup:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Can I get the shavings at the feed/animal supply store? What is the cost difference between shavings and straw? I will be in town today so I can stock up on the baking soda!

Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

straw would be cheaper by far.....but it doesn't keep them as dry...unless you put shavings down first ...then put straw on top...like karmouth mentioned.....



> Can I get the shavings at the feed/animal supply store?


 you should be able to...I would call around first and see who has it and who is the cheapest....you also save on fuel that way.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I payed like 5 or 6 dollars for a huge bag of shavings. I usually buy 4 or 5 at a time and can do all of my area (which is alot) with them and have a little left over


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I just use the hay that they waste as bedding .There is always left over under the hay manger . I rake it up and use it on top of the shavings I pay 4.75for a bale of shavings. Just sprinkle them ,not thick at all .


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I use shavings. I used to use straw but after a lot of back breaking stall cleaning I decided shavings were better. :wink: With shavings you get a lot more use out of them, I turn it and mix it around every so often.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Shavings are nice! Hardly any dust! Easier to move bags than bales of straw.
What I do is when pens/stalls are cleaned out is sprinkle that Sweet PDZ its wonderful stuff, then a good layer of shavings which absorb urine and ot a layer of straw on top. 
If you use Baking Soda save yourself some $ and buy a 50lb bag from the feed store, it is called Sodium Bicarbonate. :shades:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like Stacey said the PDZ is great i prefere the granular to the powder. Its great for absorbing moisture as well as the smell. Shavings are good but they get wet fast. There are a couple of products on the market now that are wood pellets that expand as they get wet. I mix barn dry (wood pellets) with white pine shavings with straw on top of that. the barn dry absorbs moisture way better then shavings doo and it makes the shavings last a lot longer. the shavings keep it fluffy and comfortable.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so how do shavings comapre with straw to keep the goats warm? 
I'm really considereing using no more straw, its a mess.


----------

